# guilty??



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

digging in your plant pots?? no not me honest


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

aaww i got one that does thngs naughty then sits there like butter wouldnt melt in his mouth as well
little devils keeps you on your toes though


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Although the evidence looks stacked against him - I am going with that angelic look in his eye....hes INNOCENT!!!! LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous, you couldnt stay mad for long ,look at that face,


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lol my dogs are always digging


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

mind do in the garden and when the hole gets big i stick a shurb in it
well save's me digging the hole


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

im afraid a shrub wouldnt last 1 min in my garden 

picture is gorgeus.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

i got a concrete garden did used to have a lovely garden but then the dogs arrived lovely pic


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes so sweet, butter wouldnt melt hee hee


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

i have a patio but Wish i had all my garden concreted, would make life alot easier finding and picking up the num 2's lol.

They always seem to do it in the tuffs of grass i have got left or down little gaps around the edge of the damn garden  

Non the less they always look as sweet as the picture at the top lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

very honest eyes.....how anyone could suspect.....


----------

